# Rediscovering Pterinochilus lugardi documentary



## Dimitri Kambas (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I recently completed my documentary on rediscovering Pterinochilus lugardi in South Africa with Taki Tsonis and Ian Engelbrecht. 

Early last year we made an important baboon spider discovery for South Africa. Please watch the video, share it if you like it, and let us know your thoughts and feelings on it. We hope you enjoy it and look forward to your feedback.

[YOUTUBE]OR_sybT8lrw[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dimitri Kambas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently completed my documentary on rediscovering Pterinochilus lugardi in South Africa with Taki Tsonis and Ian Engelbrecht.
> 
> Early last year we made an important baboon spider discovery for South Africa. Please watch the video, share it if you like it, and let us know your thoughts and feelings on it. We hope you enjoy it and look forward to your feedback.



This is great, thank you very, very much. I don't see enough of T field work at all. This gives hobbyists a better idea of what burrows look like in the wild, the terrain they live in. In one section, the soil is looks VERY compacted. It's amazing that a T can dig through such soil, given its morphology. Also, despite being OW species, some of them were quite timid/shy. I think your doc casts a different light on OWs than people automatically may assume. Nice seeing  scorpion take out a lizard haha..so much for being a vertebrate.

I hope you post others.


----------



## korg (Jan 6, 2014)

Fascinating... thank you very much for posting this.


----------



## Mike41793 (Jan 6, 2014)

That was awesome. Very cool stuff man

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------

